# Tell me about Angus/Holstein cross



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a cattle friend who mentioned to me about the Angus/Holstein crosses popular around here for birthing out their first time Holstein heifers.

They told me that they thought the cross might be a good dual-purpose for our "supply the bottle goaties with milk while we take the goat milk" needs.

What do you think about this cross?

Cricket


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

AngusXHostein makes an excellent beef animal, and probably would even work for a homestead milk cow, but unless the Angus adds a lot of butterfat to the milk, Holstein milk is not rich enough for goats.

I don't know the average butterfat on Angus, so can't help with that. I've raised several goats on Jersey milk, and they do fine.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I milked two AngusXHolstein heifers last year, they both gave about 25 litres/day and their fat was about 4.5%. Had lots of Holsteins to breed so I didn't bother breeding them back.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

That's a good dual purpose cross as tyusclan mentioned above. I'd personally find a Holstein/Jersey cross for more milk production. Holstein Heifers are also bred with Jersey semen to produce a small calf, and hopefully a troublefree birth. The amount of milk you need would depend on how big your family is, and how many goats your would be bottle feeding. Any milk is fine for your goats, loads of people raise kids on store milk.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

While thats a good cross, I'd much rather have an Angus/Jersey if I was really looking for a beef/dairy cross. 
I'd rather have a Jersey/Holstien if I wanted a dairy cross.
Holstien milk will raise goat kids just fine, not as fat as Jersey milk raised kids, but they will grow just fine.
If you want a milk cow though and still want a cross, I'd reccomend the Jersey/Holstien cross. They are usually not too hard to find either with all the dairies in this area. We will sure be calving out a lot of that type this year!


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

i have one and i dont milk her but she is a pretty good size girl and she has really nice calfs and has a good attitude and takes really good care of her calfs. and if ya want ill send you a picture of her .just p.m. me your email. i call her solitaire /miss priss. i bought here 4 years ago and she has had 2 calfs now. and gentle. but i also have a 14 month old holestein/brown swiss of course the both of them came off the same farm.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you have the time post the photos for us all to see...thanks


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you all so much!

The reason I asked about this cross, is because I am able to pick a pretty healthy bottle baby up (and not at an auction) for $50.00. I know the people... and, I'm pretty sure they are taken care of pretty good.
I know I will have to wait 2 years or more before I get any results, but I'm willing to wait. I like this better anyway, because I will be able to raise the baby and know it's personality.. get it adjusted to us and all and vise versa.

Emily... if you have any Jersey cross 3 day old bottle heifer for around that price... let me know, I would rather have that cross .. hey, I have something for you anyway (for Belle), I need to get with you soon! ^_^

Cricket


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

If you can get any healthy dairy cross heifer calf thats guarenteed not to be a freemartin for $50......GO FOR IT!
I will have healthy off-the-farm Jersey/Holstien heifer calves for sale in a couple months but they will be $300-$400.........


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Had 10 a/h cross cows several yrs ago they made some fine mother cows, gave lots of milk raised those calves with out any grain all on pasture. Cows weighted in the 1000 pound range when fully mature, gentle never any problem


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input! ^_^

Good to know that the Holstein/Angus crosses can be a good mix.

Cricket


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

i would post the pictures out here if i could. i just dont know how.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

freemartins are not always a freemartin. i am getting one checked now. the girl seems to think it was a twin to a bull. but doesnt remember, the blood test costs 40.00 and the farm call. my vet was just out last week for this. i should be getting word any day. . the girl also said she would not mate either. the vet on the other hand. says it is possible even if she was a twin to a bull. this can go either way, so i am waiting. the vet says she acts to feminine but the test will tell the truth, and if she is a freemartin than i just raise her as a steer instead,


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've got an angus/holstein cross that is a heavy producer and a good mama cow. She will also work good as a nurse cow. The only negative is her size and feed consumption. She is an extremely large cow and she can really put the feed away. I'd second the earlier motion on the jersey/angus cross for a half dairy breed.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

did you get the picture of lucy? my holstein/brown swiss mix?


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmmmm.... no.. I haven't seen anything yet in my email... I'll PM you with my other email.

Cricket


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

here is some pictures of lucy and miss priss. lucy is the younger one she is half brown swiss and half holstein. miss priss is 1/2 angus1/2 holstein


----------

